# Cuồng nhiệt cùng SEA Games với TV LG



## vanh60686 (21 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mùa SEA Games cuồng nhiệt cùng TV LG. Tin hot cho anh em mê bóng đá đây! Nhân dịp SEA Games, để cổ vũ tinh thần đội nhà, LG thực hiện chương trình khuyến mãi "Cuồng nhiệt cùng SEA Games với TV LG". Ngoài mức giá hấp dẫn thì khi mua TV LG, đặc biệt là dòng siêu phẩm TV LG OLED 2019, bạn còn được nhận thêm rất nhiều quà tặng giá trị như: Soundbar, loa Bluetooth, nồi chiên không dầu, xem miễn phí Fim+, Clip TV... 

 Chi tiết CTKM anh em có thể tham khảo thêm tại đây: lg.com/vn/sieu-khuyen-mai-tv-lg-2019/index.html


----------



## nhauyen0088 (21 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hình như mỗi lần thấy Quang Hải là thấy TV LG OLED à haha… Mà anh em mê bóng xem clip xuất sắc này của Quang Hải chưa:


----------



## hoankikop (21 Tháng mười một 2019)

Hơi bị mê TV LG OLED, mới vừa tậu con OLED C9 luôn nè, viền siêu mỏng, coi đá banh max phê


----------



## havuhothinh (21 Tháng mười một 2019)

Em thích TV OLED của LG lắm, thiết kế mỏng như giấy nhìn phê, hình ảnh cực đẹp. Chia sẻ cho bác nào có ý định mua OLED nè, chọn con LG OLED C9 hay E9 ổn phết đấy: dantri.com.vn/suc-manh-so/lg-tiep-tuc-gianh-vuong-mien-o-bang-xep-hang-tv-tot-nhat-the-gioi-2019-20190930234831167.htm


----------



## bear77 (23 Tháng mười một 2019)

Quất một con TV OLED coi đá banh thì hơi bị đỉnh luôn á. Tần số quét cao, hình ành cực đẹp, chuyển động siêu mượt, coi bao phê luôn


----------



## boysion (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mình vừa rước em LG 65" OLED C9PTA, hình ảnh màu sắc âm thanh đều tuyệt vời, đặc biệt có chế độ Football riêng cho fan bóng đá anh em mình nhé, xem tại nhà bao phê không khí như tại sân


----------



## havuhothinh (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

TV OLED của LG bền cực kì luôn, hình ảnh siêu đẹp. Mà coi đá banh thì thấy E9 hay C9 cũng ok đấy


----------



## bear77 (24 Tháng mười một 2019)

Mua TV OLED ở thời điểm bây giờ là tốt nhất nè, giá tốt + khuyến mãi quá chừng chừng. Con OLED 55C9PTA của LG đang có giá quá tốt đó các bác tầm hơn 40 triệu, con này được xem là "King TV" hiện nay á. Còn bác nào có điều kiện thì quất OLED C9PTA bản 65"-77" là max sướng.


----------



## hode1090 (25 Tháng mười một 2019)

Luyện phim chơi game , xem thể thao mấy con OLED có tần số đáp ứng, quét rất cao nên thích hợp. Có bảng xếp hạng TV cho các bác dễ lựa chọn mua OLED nè: vnexpress.net/so-hoa/tv-lg-oled-c9-dung-dau-nhieu-bang-xep-hang-3989492.html


----------

